# Not offending others with Masonic emblems ??



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 12, 2016)

I belong to a very traditional church. Although my Pastor has not said much about the freemasons I have seen him and other church members stare at my ring. The pianist is a freemason also. He told me that he does not wear his ring to church because he doesn't mix church and freemasonry. I'm guessing so he doesn't offend anyone, I don't know. Even after watching the Harry Truman documentary, I noticed the camera man wanted to re do a picture so Harry's ring didnt show I because some of the democrats were against the freemasons. How do you brothers feel about wearing Masonic emblems to church, work, political rallies etc. Do you take them off if you feel that you might offend someone or it might hurt your image ? Do you hide your membership after you find out some opposes freemasonry ?


----------



## coachn (Jan 12, 2016)

I wear it opening, but have removed it during specific situations.  One situation was when I was teaching ministerial candidates at a educational facility that was clearly filled with conspiracy loons.  The other teacher was wearing his till I told him about the loons.  He thanked me and removed his ring too until he was off campus.  Sometimes you have to do what protects you best from the loons.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 12, 2016)

In other words that was to protect you from "Y'all are apart of the Illuminati and trying to take over the world. " right.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 12, 2016)

wearing an emblem of Masonry is more than just a style choice.

You can be the best dressed and most educated in the room. A ring won't really bother someone. However, put the emblem on that ring and you may disqualify yourself from any advantage you may have had from the former.


----------



## coachn (Jan 12, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> In other words that was to protect you from "Y'all are apart of the Illuminati and trying to take over the world. " right.


Yup.  I was employed to teach.  I didn't want that insignia to provide impetus to the loons to distract me from my efforts.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 12, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> wearing an emblem of Masonry is more than just a style choice.
> 
> You can be the best dressed and most educated in the room. A ring won't really bother someone. However, put the emblem on that ring and you may disqualify yourself from any advantage you may have had from the former.


Why do you say that ?


----------



## Browncoat (Jan 12, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Do you take them off if you feel that you might offend someone or it might hurt you image ? Do you hide your membership after you find out some opposes freemasonry ?


Never.

These days, everyone is offended by or a victim of something. Life is too short to worry about sheltering them from their own existence.


----------



## Chris Green (Jan 12, 2016)

I wear it and wear it proud.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 12, 2016)

I especially know of shriners that don't wear emblems just due to the fact of Islamic reference.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 12, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Why do you say that ?


Because your image is not how you perceive yourself but how you are perceived by others. You are proud to be a Mason, but the man or woman you're dealing with may judge you first and foremost on your display of masonic emblems and, due to being uneducated, may think you are someone you really are not.


----------



## coachn (Jan 12, 2016)

In other words, not matter what you think of yourself, it's still unwise to wave raw meat in front of a hungry jackal with your belly exposed and no exit.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 12, 2016)

I wear my ring and emblems proudly. If anyone asks, I tell them I am a Freemason. I want people to know. I like to think that I am a good ambassador for the fraternity.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 12, 2016)

Being out about membership is a personal choice that we make for ourselves and must never make for others.  The decision to wear a ring or have MM license plates is a personal one.

I happen to chose that if someone has a problem with my Masonic membership I'm happy to not associate with them.  No less person to deal with.  Fortunately I rarely encounter any comment at all other than positive ones.  Negative people may be loud, but there are very few of them.

We each get to decide for ourselves how much authority our churches have in our lives.  Last night at an American Legion meeting I encountered a brother who'd demitted when requested to do so by his clergy member.  If some church frowned on my membership, my boots and wallet would walk a few blocks down the street to the next church on the spot.  Our own choice for each of us.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 12, 2016)

Browncoat said:


> Never.
> 
> These days, everyone is offended by or a victim of something. Life is too short to worry about sheltering them from their own existence.


Exactly! I have a Mason ring and a Knights Templar ring. I wear them both proudly and never take them off.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 12, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> You are proud to be a Mason, but the man or woman you're dealing with may judge you first and foremost on your display of masonic emblems and, due to being uneducated, may think you are someone you really are not.


That would be their problem, not mine.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 12, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> I happen to chose that if someone has a problem with my Masonic membership I'm happy to not associate with them.


Very good.


----------



## drw72 (Jan 12, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I especially know of shriners that don't wear emblems just due to the fact of Islamic reference.


Are the references, symbols, etc. Islamic or Egyptian/Arabic?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 12, 2016)

drw72 said:


> Are the references, symbols, etc. Islamic or Egyptian/Arabic?


I'm not quiet sure what you are asking, but I've spoken to some shriners that didn't wont people to think they were affiliated with Islam so they chose to not wear the symbol around certain people. I'm not a shriner, so I really don't know what all it stands for. Just speaking off of some of the conversations I've had with other guys.


----------



## drw72 (Jan 12, 2016)

I am not a Shriner either but I always understood their symbolism to be Egyptian and Arabic based. That does not necessarily mean Islamic...more like Egyptian mythology. I am sure most people would confuse the two these days anyway.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 12, 2016)

drw72 said:


> I am not a Shriner either but I always understood their symbolism to be Egyptian and Arabic based. That does not necessarily mean Islamic....



I would say you've got a good handle on the Shrine there.. It is generally described as "Arabic" or "Middle Eastern" .. while the Spinx is Egyptian the two claws hanging down under the scimitar are those of the Bengal Tiger - found in India not Persia... 

For the long version http://www.masonic.benemerito.net/m...es-symbolism.of.the.mystic.shrines.emblem.pdf


----------



## MarkR (Jan 13, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Even after watching the Harry Truman documentary, I noticed the camera man wanted to re do a picture so Harry's ring didnt show I because some of the democrats were against the freemasons.


I'm not doubting you, but I found this odd, given that some of the most revered Democrats of the era, FDR, Henry Wallace, Strom Thurmond, were Masons.

Personally, I wouldn't belong to a church where Freemasonry was looked at as a negative.  Work is a little different story; if someone is paying me for my time, they have considerable latitude to require me to represent the image they want.  As the old cowboy saying went "if you take a man's money, you should ride for his brand."


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 13, 2016)

MarkR said:


> I'm not doubting you, but I found this odd, given that some of the most revered Democrats of the era, FDR, Henry Wallace, Strom Thurmond, were Masons.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't belong to a church where Freemasonry was looked at as a negative.  Work is a little different story; if someone is paying me for my time, they have considerable latitude to require me to represent the image they want.  As the old cowboy saying went "if you take a man's money, you should ride for his brand."


Hey brother, look it up. It's on the tread famous freemasons. Scroll all the way down and watch the first video I believe.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 13, 2016)

MarkR said:


> Work is a little different story; if someone is paying me for my time, they have considerable latitude to require me to represent the image they want.


Furthermore, while I may be proud of being a Freemason, I understand the reality that due to other people's misconceptions, it could hold me back in various aspects of life; work especially.  I once knew a kid who worked with me at an entry level position at a financial firm.  His forearms were covered with tattoos.  The department above us (a promotion) was doing a significant amount of hiring and almost everyone on our team applied.  When the day came for interviews, he had his shirt sleeves rolled up exposing his tattoos.  I advised him to roll them down as you never know when someone might not be so open minded about it.  He defiantly stated that he was proud of them and would show them off.  Almost all of us got the promotion.  He didn't.  Guess he showed them.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 13, 2016)

This little light mine, I'm gonna let it shine....


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've never ran into a problem like this. I have a MM license plate. I don't hide it but I don't overdo it either. Honestly, if the church I was going to was offended by my ring or my Shriner emblems(not a Shriner but just saying), then I'd reconsider what church I'm going to. If people are that in the dark about things related to Masonry and get offended about the Shriner emblems, they are loons themselves and overly political/religious it sounds like. Masonry doesn't subscribe to one religion and views all religions as the same. This is where Christianity and Islam have the biggest problem. In other words Masonry says, your God is the same as my God which goes against all religious dogma. In all honesty, you should see available a Tanakh, Quran and Bible for degree work or in general. I know some T.O. lodges that will share prayers in all different religions and messages or lessons. As Masons, this shouldn't offend anyone IMO and we are taught to be open minded in this regard.


----------



## Browncoat (Jan 13, 2016)

I think it's important to acknowledge the reason *why* some churches or sects have a disdain for Freemasonry. In particular, Catholics frown upon the Craft, with a papal ban that has stood for over 250 years. Catholics have their own boys-only club, the Knights of Columbus, and want its members there instead of associated with Freemasonry, despite the many similarities between the two groups. It's more about money and control than anything else, two ideals that are at the core of every faith.

That is what it really boils down to, in my opinion: money and control. The church wants its members to remain loyal followers...sheep, that are part of a flock. Freemasonry not only takes up a man's time, but his donation dollars and participation in philanthropic causes as well. Officers in the line could better serve their church by becoming Deacons, Elders, or the like. In addition, Freemasonry can appear to be some kind of cult, and the Craft as a whole hasn't exactly done a good job over the years on the PR front to dispel that appearance.

The money and control issue rears its ugly head within the bowels of Freemasonry as well. How many men are lost to Blue Lodge when they begin to get involved in SR or YR or Shrine? While dues continue to be paid, the man himself is often lost, never to attend lodge again. I've seen this problem raised on these boards and elsewhere time and time again. I see no difference between that and the concerns of the church.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 13, 2016)

I tick the Catholic box on the census. ... the Craft here is full of Catholics.... mine you, I would not mention that to a local Bishop,  but there is priest here who has GL on speed dial for assistance with charity work.... When Pope JP2 came here, most of the Heralds were GL officers. .. In some parts of South America, the Craft was founded by a Vatholic Priest and in countries like Philippines the Craft is full of Catholics...... it ain't clear cut


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 14, 2016)

MarkR said:


> Personally, I wouldn't belong to a church where Freemasonry was looked at as a negative.


Same here and I want a Masonic funeral. If the minister can not abide that then I don't need him there. 


acjohnson53 said:


> This little light mine, I'm gonna let it shine....


Absolutely!


----------



## JMartinez (Jan 14, 2016)

I went to a catholic retreat last week and everyone thought it was so cool that I was a mason. A priest that was there was also impressed. But there are narrow minded people in every faith, not just Catholicism.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 14, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> That would be their problem, not mine.


Socially, you are correct. Professionally, I do what I have to in order to provide for my family. If I found out my boss was not fond of masons, I would not be wearing my ring to work. His perception of me is what is important and that is where I was heading with my prior replies. There are certain situations where it is better off to bend over backwards versus leaning into the wind.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 14, 2016)

all of that is some good stuff, that is why I like this site, because iBrother express themselves regardless of affiliation...


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 14, 2016)

Interesting replies.  Here in the USA, I have never encountered any problems, with wearing Masonic bling. I had a Masonic plate on the car, again, no problems.  BUT- In foreign countries, you should be cautious.  When I lived in Paris, France, The local masons advised me to be discreet. I never wore any bling openly, and I did not have any masonic identification on my vehicle.  Also, in Saudi Arabia, Freemasonry is illegal, so I left the bling back in the USA.

My wife is a bit paranoid. She does not want any masonic identification on her car. She is in real estate, and her clients often ride in her car. She is afraid that if a potential client saw a Masonic decal on the window, that it would cause problems, and she could lose the sale.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 14, 2016)

cemab4y said:


> Interesting replies.  Here in the USA, I have never encountered any problems, with wearing Masonic bling. I had a Masonic plate on the car, again, no problems.  BUT- In foreign countries, you should be cautious.  When I lived in Paris, France, The local masons advised me to be discreet. I never wore any bling openly, and I did not have any masonic identification on my vehicle.  Also, in Saudi Arabia, Freemasonry is illegal, so I left the bling back in the USA.
> 
> My wife is a bit paranoid. She does not want any masonic identification on her car. She is in real estate, and her clients often ride in her car. She is afraid that if a potential client saw a Masonic decal on the window, that it would cause problems, and she could lose the sale.



I think professionally speaking, she's doing the right thing. I've heard in Turkey (my wife is Turkish) you should be discreet. Masonry has a negative connotation and is actually thought to be an atheist group. There are continental/orient lodges there too, as well as UGLE, that portray different perspectives of Masonry.

I think being discreet brings more mystique to the craft. Whether that's good or bad, idk...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 15, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> Professionally, I do what I have to in order to provide for my family.


I understand that brother...you do what you have to do.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 15, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> all of that is some good stuff, that is why I like this site, because iBrother express themselves regardless of affiliation...


This is one of the main reasons that I like it here too.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 15, 2016)

JMartinez said:


> I went to a catholic retreat last week and everyone thought it was so cool that I was a mason. A priest that was there was also impressed.


At one time I was considering converting to Catholicism. A priest lives here in the condo complex and I asked him if being a Freemason would be a problem if I became a Catholic. He said that it would not.


----------



## drw72 (Jan 16, 2016)

Browncoat said:


> In particular, Catholics frown upon the Craft, with a papal ban that has stood for over 250 years.





JMartinez said:


> I went to a catholic retreat last week and everyone thought it was so cool that I was a mason. A priest that was there was also impressed.





Warrior1256 said:


> At one time I was considering converting to Catholicism. A priest lives here in the condo complex and I asked him if being a Freemason would be a problem if I became a Catholic. He said that it would not.





*"it is a custom More honor'd in the breach than the observance"....Hamlet (William Shakespeare)*


----------



## flipster (Jan 21, 2016)

A brother at lodge shared this last week.  He was swimming and wearing his great grandfather's masonic ring, and it came off his finger.  He never found it.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 21, 2016)

flipster said:


> A brother at lodge shared this last week.  He was swimming and wearing his great grandfather's masonic ring, and it came off his finger.  He never found it.


I want to know where he was swimming in January....


----------



## MarkR (Jan 22, 2016)

CLewey44 said:


> I want to know where he was swimming in January....


The YMCA?  Mexico?


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 22, 2016)

I have an heirloom ring from my Grandfather.   I wear it only on special occasions.  I have a stainless-steel ring for everyday use.


----------



## flipster (Jan 23, 2016)

Pardon my lack of clarity.  The story was shared last week.  The topic of swimming was  last August.  The upshot of the story, loss of the ring, was at that time.  He was saddened to have lost an irreplaceable keepsake.


----------



## jermy Bell (Aug 8, 2019)

I wear a hoodie in the winter with a huge square and compass on the front with mason under it. I wear my baseball cap, usually backwards just about everywhere I go. I don't worry if I offended anyone. Maybe someone is wearing a team Jersey I don't like. I mind my own, but if someone has a question I am always happy to help answer most questions. And talk to a few who are interested in the craft.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 8, 2019)

I wear Masonic, Patriotic and Military items all the time and if i offend someone they can remove themselves from the situation. 
I don't go out of my way to offend but I'm not going to change anything I wear/display either.


----------



## Keith C (Aug 9, 2019)

I wear either a S&C or 32nd Degree AASR ring, and have  S&C, 32nd Degree AASR and HRA emblems on my car and my Motorcycle.  My wife has an Eastern Star emblem on her car (no place to put one on her motorcycle!)  I also often wear a ball cap with a S&C or a T-shirt or Polo shirt with an S&C and my Lodge name and number when I am out and about on my free time.

The only times anyone has commented on any of it were either fellow Brethren or folks who know Masons or want information about the Craft.  I have never had a negative encounter and I go under the assumption that there are folks out and about with stuff on their cars and shirts that is WAY more potentially confrontational than a Masonic symbol.


----------



## tomoso (Aug 9, 2019)

I take off my ring when I play golf and when I travel to Italy.  Both for comfort, because literally, "When in Rome...."


----------



## Bobby V (Nov 1, 2019)

As a veteran and a Mason, I have many articles of clothing that identify me as both a veteran of the Air Force and Army and as a Mason. I'm proud of my military service and my devotion to the principles of our great fraternity. I have an AASR badge on my motorcycle and an S&C emblem on both cars and I always wear my Masonic ring. When traveling domestically or internationally, my identification as a veteran and a Mason has always placed me within reach of a kindred spirit. 

Bobby Vandenbush
Fairport-Flower City #476
Fairport, NY
Raised 1974

Past Commander (2015-2019)
American Legion Love Field Post 453 
Dallas, TX


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 1, 2019)

Bobby V said:


> As a veteran and a Mason, I have many articles of clothing that identify me as both a veteran of the Air Force and Army and as a Mason. I'm proud of my military service and my devotion to the principles of our great fraternity. I have an AASR badge on my motorcycle and an S&C emblem on both cars and I always wear my Masonic ring. When traveling domestically or internationally, my identification as a veteran and a Mason has always placed me within reach of a kindred spirit.
> 
> Bobby Vandenbush
> Fairport-Flower City #476
> ...



Greetings from Fairport, Bro. Bobby. I actually just joined the VFW Post here as well. Hope to meet you sometime in Lodge.

Clint


----------



## Bobby V (Nov 1, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Greetings from Fairport, Bro. Bobby. I actually just joined the VFW Post here as well. Hope to meet you sometime in Lodge.
> 
> Clint


Just finished reading your well-researched article on Masonic Rosicrucianism and its Descendants. I was surprised to find it authored by a brother of my lodge. Sad to hear of the passing of Bob Cameron,  he was raised a year before me and a friend.  If I was interested in learning more about Masonic Rosicrucianism, where would you suggest I start?


----------



## Hiran C (Nov 1, 2019)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I belong to a very traditional church. Although my Pastor has not said much about the freemasons I have seen him and other church members stare at my ring. The pianist is a freemason also. He told me that he does not wear his ring to church because he doesn't mix church and freemasonry. I'm guessing so he doesn't offend anyone, I don't know. Even after watching the Harry Truman documentary, I noticed the camera man wanted to re do a picture so Harry's ring didnt show I because some of the democrats were against the freemasons. How do you brothers feel about wearing Masonic emblems to church, work, political rallies etc. Do you take them off if you feel that you might offend someone or it might hurt your image ? Do you hide your membership after you find out some opposes freemasonry ?





Travelling Man91 said:


> I belong to a very traditional church. Although my Pastor has not said much about the freemasons I have seen him and other church members stare at my ring. The pianist is a freemason also. He told me that he does not wear his ring to church because he doesn't mix church and freemasonry. I'm guessing so he doesn't offend anyone, I don't know. Even after watching the Harry Truman documentary, I noticed the camera man wanted to re do a picture so Harry's ring didnt show I because some of the democrats were against the freemasons. How do you brothers feel about wearing Masonic emblems to church, work, political rallies etc. Do you take them off if you feel that you might offend someone or it might hurt your image ? Do you hide your membership after you find out some opposes freemasonry ?


I do not hide my masonic ring. The ring is more of a moral compass for myself and not to impress others. When I am having difficult times, I always look at my ring and recall masonic principles and values. To hide it (in my opinion) means you're ashamed of it or want to pacify the feelings of someone else. That's not how I'm built.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 1, 2019)

Bobby V said:


> Just finished reading your well-researched article on Masonic Rosicrucianism and its Descendants. I was surprised to find it authored by a brother of my lodge. Sad to hear of the passing of Bob Cameron,  he was raised a year before me and a friend.  If I was interested in learning more about Masonic Rosicrucianism, where would you suggest I start?



There are actually a number of publications. The Christian Rosenkreutz legend is told in the trilogy of books called _Fama Fraternitatis, Confessio Fraternitatis and The Chymical Wedding of Christian Rosenkreutz._ _The Kybalion_ (rumored to be written by Fairport Lodge's very own Paul Foster Case), _The True and Invisible Rosicrucian Order: The Original Edition_ by Case also. A good intro into the GD is Cicero's _Essential Golden Dawn_. Easy read, interesting as well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 2, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> I wear my baseball cap, usually backwards just about everywhere I go. I don't worry if I offended anyone. Maybe someone is wearing a team Jersey I don't like.





Thomas Stright said:


> I wear Masonic, Patriotic and Military items all the time and if i offend someone they can remove themselves from the situation.
> I don't go out of my way to offend but I'm not going to change anything I wear/display either.


Agreed.


Keith C said:


> I have never had a negative encounter and I go under the assumption that there are folks out and about with stuff on their cars and shirts that is WAY more potentially confrontational than a Masonic symbol.


Same with me.


Hiran C said:


> To hide it (in my opinion) means you're ashamed of it or want to pacify the feelings of someone else. That's not how I'm built.


Likewise.


----------



## Keith C (Nov 2, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> I I wear my baseball cap, usually backwards just about everywhere I go.



I couldn't help but have the image of the well known meme in my head when I read this, quoted above by Warrior1256.   I pray if I offend you that you will forgive me, but I had to post this.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 3, 2019)

Lol....I saw this meme on Facebook.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 3, 2019)

That image has been going around for at least fifteen years.


----------

